# Berkshires summer for teens vs. NH white mountains?



## elaine (Jan 2, 2017)

which is better for summer for family wtih teens for hikes, scenery, things to do? Berkshires vs. NH white mountains? I was looking at the Lincoln area, but could get a 2BR Wyndham @ Berkshires, which looks pretty nice.


----------



## silentg (Jan 2, 2017)

Are your teens hikers? We have stayed in NH which is good for hiking too. We visited Castle in the clouds which is a nice hike thru the woods. Have not been to the Berkshires in many years. We did not enjoy NH last summer, there was a drought and the lake was closed due to low levels. Also restaurants were closed due to polluted water. We wound up going home early.
Silentg


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 2, 2017)

We like NH, but the area around the Wyndham resort in the Berkshires is nice, too.  There are no big theme parks/etc in either spot.  Lots of outdoorsy things to do...plenty of museums and such, too.  The Wyndham resort has a great pool/movie theater/etc.  It's been several years since I've stayed there, but it was plenty nice enough.  Good luck choosing!


----------



## elaine (Jan 2, 2017)

hmmm. having stuff polluted or closed would be a bummer. No need for theme parks, we will have gone to WDW a few weeks earlier. Teens like hiking in mtns, thru woods, waterfalls, WW rafting, creeking. Looking for a solid 5 day place with good mountain experience to add to 2 days in Boston. I posted similar q this summer about Conway/Lincoln when we were going to Acadia. But, if we drive, it would just be to Boston and then to a TS for 5-6 days, and Berkshires is somewhat on the way. Plus, friends said they would not go to Conway area for vacation.
Our other option is a NE/Canada cruise on RCCL. If anyone has an opinion on whether to just take the cruise, please chime in. Difference is $5K for cruise vs. TS stay. We have cruised before--it would be more of a floating hotel, than a "wow, we're on a cruise" experience. DH would not have to drive and we would have unlimited food, etc. But, cooking is really not a big deal for us. We would eat out for dinner a few nights in the TS and Boston.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 2, 2017)

I am partial to New Hampshire. Have been to the Berkshires. but no contest when it comes to hiking real mountains- New Hampshire wins with having 48 "over 4000 footers"! I think teens would be bored there. In fact, we got a little bored there after a while the week we stayed.

We were in NH last summer at our home resort in Lincoln-Pollard Brook- week 30- and it was great! The lake silentg is talking about is Winnepausauke- the biggest and worth taking a cruise on- really- and visiting Wolfeboro. Also- going to Moultonboro to see Castle in the Clouds.

By the time sileng went to the big lake the drought had really taken a toll, but before that it was fine and honestly this year they are getting plenty of snow so things should be different. Last year there was not enough snow and therefore not enough runoff. But I wouldn't judge New Hampshire just on that lake if you are concerned. You really shouldn't be. Anyway, this is just one area of NH- not the whole state.

That said- we enjoy Franconia Notch- The Flume and The Basin- and the Old Man in the Mountain Memorial area and Cannon Mountain and they would love The Lost River and also the Kancamaugus Highway (will keep them occupied for a day or even more) to North Conway. Plenty of lakes all over. Also- more south in the lakes region- Squam Lake (On Golden Pond fame) and Newfoundland Lake (cleanest in the country)are awesome. There are two Echo Lakes- one in Franconia Notch- my favorite- and one in North Conway- also nice with views of Cathedral Ledge and the rock climbers. Nice beaches. There are about 7 notches in New Hampshire and all are really cool to see.

Also- driving up to the Mount Washington Hotel- Bretton Woods (they do tours and expalin the history)- and taking the Cog Railway up to the summit- spectacular on a clear day! A must! There is a weather station up there. Just awesome, really.

Oh- and the rivers! The Pemigewasset, the Swift and the Saco- beautiful for swimming and rafting.

Some decent restaurants as well. The Woodstock Inn and Brewery. The Common Man chains all over the state are excellent. In Lincoln there is a movie theater and a live theater playhouse.

In North Conway you can also take the Conway Scenic Railroad. (North Conway and Conway are two different towns). North Conway is crowded in summer- but the teens might like the shops and the bustling and the outlets.

Really- much better than the Berkshires IMO.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 2, 2017)

Lake Winnipesaukee is one place in the whole of NH.  It is on the southern fringe of the White Mountains...while the experience with Weirs Beach was unfortunate, I wouldn't let it turn me off to all of NH.  I love the North Conway area.  To each his own!    I'm sure you'll find something interesting to do.  We tend to figure out what's available in a timeshare, and then build around that.  Good luck!


----------



## mdurette (Jan 2, 2017)

Every summer the Berkshires are on my "we should visit" list...but every summer I end up back in NH.   Why, maybe it is because we go so often it is like a second home, but I think it is because whenever I start the research on things to do in the Berkshires - I tend to think the place is not as kid friendly with all the museums and such listed as the top 10 things to do.

What I would do with a week in New Hampshire with teens that like the outdoors:
1.  Visit Cranmore Mountain:  http://www.cranmore.com/Summer-Fall/Mountain-Park-Adventure-Park/Rides-Attractions-Overview
2.  Lost River:  http://www.lostrivergorge.com/
3.  Canoe Saco River:  http://www.sacorivercanoe.com/
4.  Flume Gorge:  https://www.nhstateparks.org/visit/state-parks/flume-gorge.aspx
5.  ATV Tour:  http://www.nhdirtventures.com/
6.  Water Park day trip:  https://www.watercountry.com/ or Water Park local to Lincoln:  http://www.whalestalewaterpark.net/
7.  ZipLine:  http://www.alpinezipline.com/

Most of the above are in or close to Lincoln.  The only one that would really be a extended drive is Watercountry.

SilentG - I remember your report from your trip last year.   I'm pretty sure you were in the Lakes Region - White Mountain area didn't have this issue.  

Elaine:   RCI typically has a lot more options than II for NH and Berkshire units.    Not sure which you are looking at.


----------



## elaine (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks. maybe we will wind up at Conway area. My teens are not into swimming/sunning/lakes, if that makes a difference in recommendations. They would do kayaking/Ww rafting.
So, Lincoln/Conway area would be more dramatic scenery, hiking? How would either compare to Stowe/Smuggs area?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 2, 2017)

elaine said:


> thanks. maybe we will wind up at Conway area. My teens are not into swimming/sunning/lakes, if that makes a difference in recommendations. They would do kayaking/Ww rafting.
> So, Lincoln/Conway area would be more dramatic scenery, hiking? How would either compare to Stowe/Smuggs area?




Well- I own at both. The scenery in the Whites is awesome- Lincoln area is easiest for accessing everything north to south- with North Conway you are more northeast. Also- Lincoln is right off Route 93. North Conway is out of the way so to speak. But you have access to it all from there as well. Just that Franconia Notch is farther from there. In North Conway you have Diana's Baths- waterfalls-really something to see, but there are beautiful waterfalls all over the place in the whites and off the Kanc. Wait until you drive 93 through Franconia Notch and the Kanc or any of the notches in NH. Really- just in Franconia Notch there is so much to see and do. White Mountains are bigger than the Greens in Vermont. Not as old. Scenery is awesome. Like I said- going up Mt Washington on the cog is really cool You can also drive (at your own risk or take a tour car up). It is over 6000 feet so not sure they would want to hike it, but people do. My son lives in Plymouth and he has done many of the 4000 and 5000 footers.

I always compare Vermont and New Hampshire like this: Vermont is "softer". NH is more "rugged".

BTW- the beaches I spoke of at the state parks- Echo- and others-people take out kayaks and such on them. They are small mountain lakes. People fish, etc. The rivers are good for rafting. Most of the lakes- people kayak and such.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 2, 2017)

From what you are saying, I would say if you choose NH- the musts are Mt Washington, The Kanc and all it has to offer, Franconia Notch and all it has to offer- The Flume Gorge, The Old Man on the Mountain Memorial, the rivers for rafting and any of the mountains to hike.  Oh- and definitely The Lost River. There isn't even enough time in a week to do and see everything.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 2, 2017)

No question in my mind - NH is the place to go. We were there last summer and noticed no serious drought or pollution problems in the Lincoln area. I've been to the Berkshires and the area around Bentley Brook is really in the sticks and did not offer much in the summer.


----------



## elaine (Jan 2, 2017)

how is mtn club on loon RCI #1358? I have a search in for Smith, Inn, and Riverwalk.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 2, 2017)

elaine said:


> how is mtn club on loon RCI #1358? I have a search in for Smith, Inn, and Riverwalk.



Never stayed at Loon. Trip advisor shows good reviews and it certainly is convenient. Right up the road from Pollard Brook and at the base of the Kanc. In the past it didn't get the best reviews, but maybe things have turned around now. I would stay there. Riverwalk is awesome of course as it is brand new/upscale. With the Smith or Inn. do you mean Innseason Pollard Brook and Blue Green South Mountain?

I have stayed at Blue Green South Mountain when it was Innseasons and it was very nice- right in front of Riverwalk. We do enjoy our Pollard Brook unit. Btw, there is a recreation concierge at Pollard Brook- Cassie- and she has some nice planned trips/activities for the week.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...ntain_Club_On_Loon-Lincoln_New_Hampshire.html


----------



## elaine (Jan 2, 2017)

South Mtn. I also put in for Pollard Brook. Wish I had kept my search for these from last year--I bet I would have had a hit. But, we decided on a cruise and I changed the search to PNW for 2018. Hopefully, someone will pay annual fee in Jan and deposit.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 2, 2017)

Reviews on Trip Advisor look good now for Mountain Club at Loon also so I wouldn't count that one out if there is availability.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...ntain_Club_On_Loon-Lincoln_New_Hampshire.html


----------



## tonyg (Jan 3, 2017)

We stayed at the Mountain Club several years ago and didn't particularly like it. Hotel like rooms and lousy staff. Maintenance problems that were never fixed. I would definitely recommend Pollard Brook and I took a look at South Mountain and it looked pretty nice.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 3, 2017)

tonyg said:


> We stayed at the Mountain Club several years ago and didn't particularly like it. Hotel like rooms and lousy staff. Maintenance problems that were never fixed. I would definitely recommend Pollard Brook and I took a look at South Mountain and it looked pretty nice.



Tony I am thinking the reviews for Loon are better now because they had to up their game because of Riverwalk. I could be wrong, but people are saying they updated the units and so forth and they seem to think the staff was good. 

Yes- South Mountain is very nice. (I actually think I like it better than Pollard- but I have only stayed there once so I probably shouldn't make that comment). The units are like the units in Pollard's Jackman Building and they have nice pools. I love that you can just walk around the town from there.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 3, 2017)

For my summer trips to the White Mountains, I would look in this order:

South Mountain
Riverwalk
Pollard Brook
I also love the suites at attitash for summer trips (Bartlett)

ALOT of people like Eastern Slope.  I have never stayed because it is smack dab in the middle of North Conway.   To me - north Conway is too commercialized and busy for what I am looking for in NH.   Ok to visit while in the area, but not where I want to stay.

I have stayed at the Mountain Club on Loon Mountain several years ago.   It is ok, but nothing great.   I would consider it though if none of the above worked out for me.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 3, 2017)

We like Suites at Attitash, too.  Stayed there for 3 nights over Veteran's Day this year.  All 6 of us fit in a 1 BR with ease.  Would go back in a heartbeat!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 3, 2017)

mdurette said:


> For my summer trips to the White Mountains, I would look in this order:
> 
> South Mountain
> Riverwalk
> ...




Yes- I have heard Attitash is excellent as well. We love the Suites at Eastern Slope inn- but in the Off Season as you said North Conway is way too busy in the summer. That said- it it were available and I really wanted to go to the Whites in the summer, I would take it. We actually rented a condo through Home Away a year or two ago in North Conway- just outside the village- and it was very nice.

We even stayed at the Grand Summit in Bartlett once- not crazy about the hotel style units- but- hey- we were able to get it and it was all about the area for us. At the time- it was a Gold Crown- might still be. So is Eastern Slope- the suites- and Attitash. And last but not least- we did stay at Crown Ridge in North Conway, too. Townhouse. It was ok. The resort is really not much of a resort. But- again- it was all about the location for us. We only slept and ate at the townhouse.Then we were out all day.


----------



## elaine (Jan 3, 2017)

thanks, everyone. Eastern Slope and Attitash are both available, but it seems like the Lincoln area looks like it might work best for us for WW rafting, hiking, Franconia Notch, chair lift. Am I correct that correct that there is more to do outdoors in Lincoln? What about 1 hour or so scenic drives/walking/light hiking, in case my Mom goes?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 4, 2017)

elaine said:


> thanks, everyone. Eastern Slope and Attitash are both available, but it seems like the Lincoln area looks like it might work best for us for WW rafting, hiking, Franconia Notch, chair lift. Am I correct that correct that there is more to do outdoors in Lincoln? What about 1 hour or so scenic drives/walking/light hiking, in case my Mom goes?




Again. I personally like Lincoln (western side of the whites) as it is right off Route 93 and quick access to Franconia Notch State Park, The Lost River, Cannon Mountain Gondola, The Basin and Flume Gorge, Echo Lake  (they have kayaks, canoes, and paddle boats for rent there and a trail that runs around the lake) and the Kancamaugus Highway with all the wonderful sights to see along it. The Kanc takes you from Lincoln to North Conway. (45 minutes with no stopping, but you will be stopping a lot- a full days' experience at the very least. You certainly don't have to do it all in one day). If your mom is with you, she can do the Kanc ride and get out of the car to the scenic overlooks and there are short hikes/walks along the way. Perfect for her for that. Of course, from North Conway you can do that in reverse and end up in Lincoln. Also, in Franconia Notch she can do the Old Man on the Mountain Memorial trail (If I remember right, the walkway/trail is paved I think. Part of that walkway/trail is also for bikers and runners, etc). She can walk to The Basin and back as well in Franconia Notch.

(Being off 93 makes it easier if you want to take a run down to the Lakes region as well. Your mom might like a Science Center boat tour of Squam Lake (of On Golden Pond fame) or a cruise on the SS Mt. Washington on the big lake to or from Wolfeboro- on the waterfront and nice to have lunch there and visit the shops. She would also like Castle in the Clouds in Moultonborough- but, again- quite the drive and you will not have time to do all this is just 5 days for sure! LOL!))

This said- back to the Whites-if you stay in North Conway or Bartlett, you will be able to do plenty of things outdoors, but you will be further east  (it's kind of like a circle/loop with the big mountains in the way) and will have to drive around from the other end to get to Franconia Notch. (we have done this in the past many times when staying on this side, but then again, we are used to driving a lot anyway,  living in the rural area that we do). The Whites are a federally designated wilderness area so there is always lot of driving involved. I recommend looking at a map so you can get your bearings. You are closer to Mount Washington when you stay on the east side, but it is very accessible from the western side- still a drive to get there.  You and your mom would love the tour of the historic Mt. Washington Hotel-they give them once or twice a day- you can check on-line or call- talk about grandeur and talk about scenery- the setting- just gorgeous.

Driving through Crawford Notch from either end- very scenic and some nice stopping points- but very spread out. And again- a lot of driving.

It's a BIG area!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 4, 2017)

This will give you a general idea:https://photos.travelblog.org/Photos/163638/542224/f/5583006-White_Mountains_map-0.jpg


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 4, 2017)

And here is a map of the Kanc: scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page http://www.kancamagushighway.com/maps/1pc_map_view.htm


----------



## tonyg (Jan 4, 2017)

A visit to Clark's Trading Post should be on the agenda and the Bear show is something not to be missed.
The list of acceptable places to stay might also include Deer Park. Stayed there once and did two or three stays at the Grand Summit in Bartlet. Grand Summit is nice, but very hotel like and has little or no amenities other than a pool and exercise room.


----------

